# HARC Round #4 at Vertigo Raceway 4/24 !!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan

Alright ladies & gents, it's that time again!

Man, this year is FLYING by so far!!!

Time for our second trip to Vertigo, and I know that Derrick and Jerry have been working super hard to get the track prepped and ready for this race! Last time we were at Vertigo, we had 85-90 people signed up by the time the first rounds were rolling, and Vertigo is wanting to break 100 entries this time, so PLEASE tell everyone that to attend!

The weather is looking like it's going to be on our side, with only a small chance of rain Thursday night or Friday morning, and then sunny skies for the weekend. So no excuses people, lets get out there and race!!!

So, pipe-up and let's have a roll call&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Any new racers?
New cars/motor/equipment/setups anyone will be trying?

I know I'm bringing a new Slash 4x4 to try out&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.looking forward to some fun with that truck!


----------



## Hogster

Of course I'll be racing the Mugen electric buggy if I can keep the on/off switch to stay on. I should just cut it out all together.

My New addition is a new Mugen buggy with a Alpha red head. Still breakin it in though. Not sure if I'll have time to complete the process by weekend, well see.

Looking forward to it. Even trying to take Friday off!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

What do you think about trying to switch back and forth between nitro & electric driving during the same day!?!?!? REALLY difficult, isn't it!!!????!?!?


----------



## Hogster

Trying not ot think about it. It'll be a lot to do between heats and marshalling. The driving aspect well,,, I drove the nitro on the track for 10 minutes Saturday and it didn't seem to bad. I was taking it easy on the engine still breaking it in. The biggest difference I see at the moment is the braking. I need to set the nitro braking tighter to give it more of a feel like my electric-- actually I think the adjustment is way off right now.

I just want to race as much as I can and I really want to race in the sportsman class to be competetive ( probably wont be competetive this weekend- but). I'm gonna get killed in the electric class but I'll learn something i'm sure.

right now I can't get enough of it!!!


----------



## Bigj

Im working on my hyper sc10 trying to get going heading out to mikes buy me another transponder This Elec stuff is the chits


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Glad to see you will be gracing us with your presence Jerry!

I'm waiting on my 4x4 SC to get here and do the same thing you're doing..........mine looks to be out for delivery today so I have a present waiting on me when I get home!!


----------



## itsnathan

I can't wait to try my new Losi out there, im really excited for this one!


----------



## Bigj

work issues and health issues are giveing me lots of problems trying to work it out


----------



## troytyro

its about time nathan!!


----------



## itsnathan

HAHA right?! Dude, I tried it out this past saturday and it was AWESOME! I felt so much faster with it than my Kyosho!


----------



## Bigj

CV do you have any tranponders 4 sale


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

WOW!!!! Nathan's no longer driving that Kyosho!?!?!?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Bigj said:


> CV do you have any tranponders 4 sale


Negative captain..........I be needin' one too!


----------



## itsnathan

Not anymore CV! and im really glad im not lol I mean I still love that thing to death but it was slowly bringing me down and now I feel so much faster with the new car haha


----------



## Bigj

ooops


----------



## itsnathan

Bigj said:


> CV you have any used transpnders 4 sale


Vertigo said they should have some by saturday for sale.


----------



## Smiley

Its about time you got a different buggy Nathan! Now, You can actually keep up with the rest of us!  lol!


----------



## kstoracing

Nat, just remember the Losi is sensitive on the ride height and droop. just double check those when you start the day and before the main and you're set. When the track is dry I like Calibers, wet I-beams helped me out.


----------



## Verti goat

I got my new Alpha red head on my MBX6 and it's breaking in nicely. I should have it ready to race for the weekend. Just need to change out some bearings and get more drive time in somehow between the rain and track prep!! I plan on racing though so Jerry and I will announce for eachother at this one.

BTW, for any new racers or those who haven't raced with us yet, tables are limited so pack your own. Also bring a pop-up tent for some shade and an extension cord for your power. DO NOT pack your air compressor as it draws too much and we have one here for you already. Also, don't even think about running your A/C off the power during the race, it draws WAY too much power to have any left to share.

Please plan on being on time as I plan on getting started at 3 on the dot. Sign up will begin as soon as gates open at 8, so get in the shop and sign up as soon as you get there. No need to dilly dally as this only causes us to get started later. Personal transponders are required. We have 2 available for rent. If you ordered one we placed the order a few weeks ago, i'm crossing my fingers they will be in before Saturday. I will call everybody that ordered one if they come in this week.

Parking will be allowed around the concrete slab, but NOT on the slab. You are welcome to pull up to the slab to unload and park in the parking area afterwards. Parking has been setup to line the back side of the track, so there should be plenty of parking available. Hot food and cold drinks will be available, but you're welcome to pack a lunch and cooler if you like. Please be kind and use the trash cans. We're going to have plenty around the concrete slab for your convenience. 

Looking forward to a great turnout and great racing. Weather should be nice and the track nicer!!


----------



## killerkustoms

Looks like I'm gonna sit this round out guys not able to stay late prior commitments. But I will come by and hang out with my son and maybe make some $$$ marshalling.


----------



## killerkustoms

itsnathan said:


> I can't wait to try my new Losi out there, im really excited for this one!


Does that include truggy also and hopefully a new paint scheme?


----------



## jasonwipf

killerkustoms said:


> Looks like I'm gonna sit this round out guys not able to stay late prior commitments. But I will come by and hang out with my son and maybe make some $$$ marshalling.


dude, just swing by for the last qual or main you dont have to be here ALL the time. We'll take you for half the day man.


----------



## kstoracing

V-Goat, that motor should be good and ready by Saturday, Robert's too. All it needs to be is close to a decent tune. Don't worry about the top end until you get a good base on your bottom. I use a pinch test to gauge mine. 

Besides you have the Alpha expert on your team in Jerry...lol. As the day goes by, on Saturday just go by feel and sound. Good snap plenty of smoke and fresh clutch shoes, leaning as the day goes on. I would say check the temps but, that is once you think you have a decent tune and that temp gauge, is used to keep you in the ball park after you found where's your motor's happy.

Some people switch glow plugs after break-ins, just incase any shavings attach to them. It may be a good thing to do also. Glow plugs are the expendables, sort of like air filters...lol.


----------



## JANKEII

I got my $5 on Ruben.


killerkustoms said:


> Looks like I'm gonna sit this round out guys not able to stay late prior commitments. But I will come by and hang out with my son and maybe make some $$$ marshalling.


----------



## skillett

JANKEII said:


> I got my $5 on Ruben.


 You ready to rumble Chuck?:tongue:


----------



## JANKEII

Lets get it on!!!


----------



## Big Phil

Can't make this one. Sucks 2 i run pretty good there.


----------



## itsnathan

killerkustoms said:


> Does that include truggy also and hopefully a new paint scheme?


 same truggy and same paint scheme


----------



## racin_redneck

Work is still slow for me, so I will be running the same old Xray and have plenty of bearings with me, fresh bearings for the quals and new bearings for the main, I should be able to finish the day out. As far as how good I drive, thats another story. I have fun no matter where I finish.


----------



## Verti goat

Big Phil said:


> Can't make this one. Sucks 2 i run pretty good there.


Sux you can't make it! You do have a way of running pretty good lines at Vertigo.


----------



## Hogster

I'm with you Red neck. Have fun no matter what!! Cant wait..


----------



## Hogster

Except I gotta beat Jerry with the new nitro!!


----------



## wily

If I show up late...can I still race? It may be about 6:00.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

you should at least get in 1 or 2 heats and the mains if you get there by 6


----------



## jep527

Ok rob you can't beat me if you try. Should have got a green head. Hopefully that rain will stay away for the race. As long as I make the a amian or b then bump. Lol


----------



## Verti goat

*Transponders are in!!!!* They will be available to pick up at the shop starting at 3p today. Everyone who prepaid will be called. There will only be a few leftover after the prepaid one's are picked up.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

BTW guys, we're going to expirement a little more with the E-Buggy mains, as my initial want was to run 15 minute A-main, but it seems like a lot of people are hitting their lipo cut-offs early and I don't want people damaging their batteries.

Several people tried to warn me about this and I didn't listen very well, so to those of you who told me so, you can say "I told you so" 

We're going to try the 12:30 minute A-main again.......


----------



## itsnathan

CV are we going to get through the rounds as fast as possible because i went there to race and it was forever and i had to leave early becuase we didnt want to stay out late......


----------



## killerkustoms

LOL you left cause its pass your curfew.


----------



## Verti goat

Nathan, we'll be running a much faster pace than the Easter race. We will start promptly at 3, so I expect everybody to be signed in by 2:30. Breaks between rounds will be 10 minutes. There will be 2 min between each heat to put your car up and return to the track to marshall. Again, this will be paced much faster than the Easter race. 

Gates open at 8 with practice until 2. Sign in by 2:30, first race at 3. Late entries only in between heats. Entries after 2:30 are late entries and will miss round 1 of qualifiers. If you show up late, report to the director's booth BETWEEN heats to sign in. Otherwise, all sign ups are in the shop. Looking forward to a fun day of racing!!

No transponder swapping between drivers as this causes much confusion and delays.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Verti goat said:


> No transponder swapping between drivers as this causes much confusion and delays.


Interesting........I did not know this.........

Derrick, is Kevin Longo on your list of people to call for transponders? If not, let me know and I'll get you his info as he's most likely in need of one.


----------



## Verti goat

Derrick, is Kevin Longo on your list of people to call for transponders? If not, let me know and I'll get you his info as he's most likely in need of one.[/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure he is...Don't have the list with me now.


----------



## itsnathan

Great, sounds good haha i didn't even get to do the easter egg hunt thing last time


----------



## kstoracing

I think I may be crossing over to J Concept tires. The Double crosses handled pretty well, out there when the track was dry. I think I may pick up a set of the Sevens next.


----------



## jep527

Did a little track work tonite and the track is looking good. Can't wait.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Weather patterns are shifting as always towards Saturday. No reason to worry at this point, as I'm sure they will continue to shift.

The front that is moving through seems to have been shifting later and later all week. Last weekend it was supposed to come through on Wednesday, then yesterday it was supposed to be Thursday. Then today it says Friday/Saturday. I'd bet money that the trend will continue and by the time Friday rolls around it will have moved to Sunday!

Man......I'm only about 1/2 here at work this week............just counting down 'til the weekend and getting some racing in!!


----------



## sunkenmetal

kstoracing said:


> I think I may be crossing over to J Concept tires. The Double crosses handled pretty well, out there when the track was dry. I think I may pick up a set of the Sevens next.


The super soft goose bumps hook up great on the track too!!!!!


----------



## itsnathan

what works perfect for me out there are the werks W's


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

anything tire with some lugs on it in a forward-bite design to dig through the silt, and soft enough rubber compound to grip on the shiny spots on the track is going to work well.


----------



## JANKEII

I like crimefighter upfront and cityblock in rear


----------



## Merdith

*your right*

The w's do work good there.


----------



## RRTiny

first time poster, i went to the easter race earlier this month had a blast, I'll be attending as a spectator as I still haven't bought any new gear for my Stock boring Blitz that I have.

I'll probably pick up a nitro 8th scale buggy later on towards the summer seeing as you guys are hardcore with them there buggies. 

I'm sure I'll have as much fun watching you guys go at it as I did last time. Why isn't this stuff on ESPN yet :rotfl:

Edit - I also have some brand new Jconcept Goosebumps (SC) tires if anyone needs some for a cheap price I'll be bringing along with me, they didn't fit the pro-line wheels I have and I don't feel like doing any modding (headache season is bad)


----------



## fast1970

JANKEII said:


> I like crimefighter upfront and cityblock in rear


 Weirdo,,,

I am still in Atlanta, no bueno on the racing for Monkey..Ya'll Just got luc:clover:ky :cheers: Have Fun at Vertigo! Just save some for me!!!


----------



## JANKEII

Haha!!!
Don't worry, I'll save some of Skillet after I kick his butt...
Did you get that Skillet?


fast1970 said:


> Weirdo,,,
> 
> I am still in Atlanta, no bueno on the racing for Monkey..Ya'll Just got luc:clover:ky :cheers: Have Fun at Vertigo! Just save some for me!!!


----------



## jasonwipf

Yes, while I wish Nathan joined team Mugen. I am happy he got a new car. He is a great driver and while the MP7.5 is a good car it was so old every other race something was going wrong. Grats Nathan, Cant wait to see you with your new ride!


----------



## skillett

JANKEII said:


> Haha!!!
> Don't worry, I'll save some of Skillet after I kick his butt...
> Did you get that Skillet?


Loud and clear....................hwell:
Don't count your chickens before your eggs hatch............


----------



## Labrat99

jasonwipf said:


> Yes, while I wish Nathan joined team Mugen. I am happy he got a new car. He is a great driver and while the MP7.5 is a good car it was so old every other race something was going wrong. Grats Nathan, Cant wait to see you with your new ride!


I think as soon as Nathan gets comfortable with his new car a LOT of people are going to be chasing him. Congratulations Nathan and good luck with the LOSI!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Rain chances have dropped to 30%........that good Karma Derrick and Jerry are spreading around is coming back to them!

COME ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kstoracing

Nat will do his Losi well, Maybe it will help me out too. I hate I am going to miss this race. Stupid wedding, wife had to be a bridesmaid, now I have to go. Well, I will be compensated for this for sure....lol.



I will be at the River for sure, I need to get on the board with HARC. Didn't finish too bad last year, i think. Need to break top 10 this year....lol. Missing too many races.


----------



## itsnathan

Labrat99 said:


> I think as soon as Nathan gets comfortable with his new car a LOT of people are going to be chasing him. Congratulations Nathan and good luck with the LOSI!


 LOL thanks guys, and jason, i was considering mugen but it felt weird for some reason as if im going back to the old clunker, and i wanted something lighter so i stuck with losi, but ya that kyosho is OFFICALLY in retirement ahha


----------



## itsnathan

RRTiny said:


> I'll probably pick up a nitro 8th scale buggy later on towards the summer seeing as you guys are hardcore with them there buggies.


 DO NOT get a Kyosho! lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

I am laughing at you Nathan. 2 years I have been listening to how great your Kyosho is and now here we are.


----------



## JANKEII

What do you have up your sleeve this time? Last time it didn't work :spineyes:. I have something up my sleeve for ya skillet:wink:.


skillett said:


> Loud and clear....................hwell:
> Don't count your chickens before your eggs hatch............


----------



## Merdith

*777*

Wasn't their best buggy, but the mp9 is good, I wouldn't buy one either...Mugen or xray, or team associated are the best, No Losi....


----------



## cjtamu

Kyosho peaked with the K3. Nathan will be bad fast with the Losi. Get either the M2C or Losi adjustable hinge pin mounts, start with the Truhe setu, and go.


----------



## kstoracing

Nat,

What Chris said, I have the adjustables toes, and lightened outdrives. Check to see if you have the black breaks, and get you some extra camber links, I will get their Ti links when I get a chance. Hit me up next time you see me, we can go over the car.

Not that I will drive it better than you but, I may can give you some of my observations...lol.


----------



## skillett

JANKEII said:


> What do you have up your sleeve this time? Last time it didn't work :spineyes:. I have something up my sleeve for ya skillet:wink:.


 Mechanical issues last time,but still no excuse.You beat me.lol
You will make a mistake and I'll be there..........:slimer:


----------



## JANKEII

:slimer: BACK AT YA!!!


skillett said:


> Mechanical issues last time,but still no excuse.You beat me.lol
> You will make a mistake and I'll be there..........:slimer:


----------



## Big Phil

cjtamu said:


> Kyosho peaked with the K3. Nathan will be bad fast with the Losi. Get either the M2C or Losi adjustable hinge pin mounts, start with the Truhe setu, and go.


The MP9 is just as good if not better than any car out there. I do ok with mine so does Thomas.


----------



## skillett

JANKEII said:


> :slimer: BACK AT YA!!!


 Got a little blue bottle just for you chuck..................


----------



## kstoracing

Oh, gosh are we having a Losi/Kyosho battle. 

Both are good cars, one is for the rich and the other is for racers....lol.


----------



## Earl_Sparky

Nathan,
Chris was right with the setup. The only thing he left out was you need to remove the Nitro and install a brushless motor!


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> The MP9 is just as good if not better than any car out there. I do ok with mine so does Thomas.


I'm talking about at a high level. With the exception of a few peeps, most of our cars are better than we are LOL. They were dominant with the K2 and K3 and the other manufacturers were sucking hind t*t (see Mugen MBX-4 for example). Now, not so much. A Hot Bodies won Worlds for Chrissake!

Stovall, I see you ducking me. Wedding my arse. I have a wedding on Saturday too, still planning on making the race.


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, but your wife gets tired of seeing you all the time. I still like a lil lovin from time to time....lol. 

And not from the homies either....lol.

Don't worry I aint going no where. You got my number....lol.

We have a battle on three fronts, Revo, 44, and 8ight...lol. 2 out of 3 wins....lol.


----------



## skillett

Earl_Sparky said:


> Nathan,
> Chris was right with the setup. The only thing he left out was you need to remove the Nitro and install a brushless motor!


 It worked for me ,thanks for getting my lined out Earl.


----------



## cjtamu

kstoracing said:


> Yeah, but your wife gets tired of seeing you all the time. I still like a lil lovin from time to time....lol.


I'll go racing and still get what's mine. You'll get it figured out someday when you become a man. :slimer:


----------



## Big Phil

kstoracing said:


> Oh, gosh are we having a Losi/Kyosho battle.
> 
> Both are good cars, one is for the rich and the other is for racers....lol.


No battle..I just got a little butthurt when he said my car was ****..:biggrin: When i bought my Kyosho it was cheaper than the losi so it must be the one for the racer..haha


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Earl......you going to grace us with your presence at this race?


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> No battle..I just got a little butthurt when he said my car was ****..:biggrin: When i bought my Kyosho it was cheaper than the losi so it must be the one for the racer..haha


Don't put words in my mouth. I never said your car was sraight up arse, I just said they peaked with the K3 and the race results back me up. I KNOW your car is better than the driver LOL. K-car really hurt themselves when they started distributing their own parts too and they became hard to get. I like my car but when I buy a new chassis it won't be a Losi. I want to buy a kit to put together, not a roller to take apart and put back together right. My experience with one of their RTR truggies was less than stellar.


----------



## Earl_Sparky

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Earl......you going to grace us with your presence at this race?


Yep, still working the bugs out of my car. I switch from Tekin ESC back to the MMM untill they make it tougher. I need the testing time.


----------



## kstoracing

Lol, must be an early wedding Chris.....lol.

Since mine is in it, harder for me even to sneak out....lol.

Oh, I got it figured. I guess she gets tired of your begging and poking her in the back when she's trying to sleep....Anything to shut you up....lol.


----------



## nelson6500

Not to rain on the parade but, this is for Alvin.

Sat
Apr 24








Scattered T-Storms

*81°*
59°

60%


----------



## mofreaka




----------



## Courtney Vaughan

stay tuned.....still to early to call it. They have been bouncing back and forth from 20 to 30 to 50 to 30 to 60% chances all week, and I expect it will change again tomorrow afternoon.

We'll keep a close eye on it, and will let people know at least 12 hours in advance.......cool?


----------



## Merdith

*I like*

I like your positive outlook Courtney.Can't wait to race either, ben thinkin about it all week....

Go to Joes................


----------



## Hogster

I live 18 miles south west of track and we only have 40% chance of rain. Besides the 60% chance of rain is for the morning. If it's a shower or 2 the track should be fine. That track dries out quick. only 30% at noon. 3pm start time it shows sunny.


----------



## Big Phil

cjtamu said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. I never said your car was sraight up arse, I just said they peaked with the K3 and the race results back me up. I KNOW your car is better than the driver LOL. K-car really hurt themselves when they started distributing their own parts too and they became hard to get. I like my car but when I buy a new chassis it won't be a Losi. I want to buy a kit to put together, not a roller to take apart and put back together right. My experience with one of their RTR truggies was less than stellar.


I know you didn't say that but it sounded good..lol


----------



## bjm2978

Is track opened tomorrow for practice still cant race Sat. but not like I have anything else to do? lol


----------



## jep527

Track will be closed. They are saying all the rain will be north of us. A little rain want hurt. But don't worry there will be no rain down here so come on out and race.


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> I know you didn't say that but it sounded good..lol


Ha ha ha. No worries, my feelings aren't hurt.:cheers:


----------



## sunkenmetal

even if it does rain a little at Vertigo the track soaks it up quick and is really sweet after the rain..


----------



## Hogster

Weather outlook now says to bring plenty of sunblock tomorrow.


----------



## sunkenmetal

i better get my butt to academy and get an EZ Up lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

yep! Rain is down to 10% AND SUNNY for tomorrow!

unless a freak turd-floater comes around in the middle of the night, then it's game-on for tomorrow guys!

Gonna be a LONG day today............waiting for 5PM!!!


----------



## skillett

Courtney Vaughan said:


> yep! Rain is down to 10% AND SUNNY for tomorrow!
> 
> unless a freak turd-floater comes around in the middle of the night, then it's game-on for tomorrow guys!
> 
> Gonna be a LONG day today............waiting for 5PM!!!


 I got my mud tyres just in case.Chucks luck is running out..............


----------



## itsnathan

kstoracing said:


> Nat,
> 
> What Chris said, I have the adjustables toes, and lightened outdrives. Check to see if you have the black breaks, and get you some extra camber links, I will get their Ti links when I get a chance. Hit me up next time you see me, we can go over the car.
> 
> Not that I will drive it better than you but, I may can give you some of my observations...lol.


 LOL I kept that bad boy stock except I changed the center diff fluid to 7. sorry g2g my teacher is yelling at em


----------



## Smiley

I'd just keep an eye out for more rain. Its supposed to be tonight-tomorrow morning when there is a good chance (60%). Just be a wait and see!


----------



## Smiley

Hope not though.


----------



## cjtamu

itsnathan said:


> LOL I kept that bad boy stock except I changed the center diff fluid to 7. sorry g2g my teacher is yelling at em


Ha ha, Nathan got busted. You'll want the adjustables. Look at mine this weekend and I'll show you why.


----------



## kjam22

*what time*

I haven't raced a HARC race since the start time was changed. Is the first heat at 3:00 or does sign-up start at 3:00?


----------



## darrenwilliams

First heat at 3:00. I think they said earlier in the thread signup ends at 2:00 or 2:30.


----------



## troytyro

Good to have you back!!! The heats start at 3 so be signed in before that


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

signups close PROMPTLY at 2:30PM.

however, don't let that deter you from coming late..........you can sign up in between rounds.


----------



## JANKEII

I just saw Darren at the hobby shop Skillet. He might give you some insight on my trick for you...


skillett said:


> I got my mud tyres just in case.Chucks luck is running out..............


----------



## Verti goat

TRACK IS DRY...

Reminder: Gates open at 8. Signup to start in the first round ends at 2:30. Racing starts promptly at 3. Late entries must signup between rounds, not during racing. Entries after 2:30 are late and will miss the first round of qualifying. Shop is stocked with fuel, plugs, and tires.

Come out and play!!


----------



## cjtamu

Hey CV, check your PM's. Thanks.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Derrick, I need to pick up Kevin's transponder from you and I need to sign Chris Thayer up.......have all of his info. Is it ok if he pays you when he arrives?


----------



## itsnathan

i hope it stays dry, thats the only thing i dont like about houston. the weather is bipolar


----------



## griz

*Video at the races tomorrow*

Just talked to Zack and looks like we are ready for tomorrow. The weather is looking good enough for me to risk the trip. Hate to drive all that way to get rained out. I'm going to shoot out of the back of Zack's truck so it will be nice and high up. And move the camera around for some other views as the day goes on. First time out with this new rig so I'm hoping that there will be no glitches. And I don't mess up too many shots getting used to shooting off a tripod. You can't beat a tripod for getting sharp clear image so once I'm used to it I should have even better quality video.

So get those cars all spruced up so they will be ready to get their pictures taken 

See y'all tomorrow

Griz


----------



## troytyro

cool!!!!


----------



## kstoracing

Derrick, reserve a spot in the middle of the track on the back side. So zack can back up, for Griz to have equal distance of the track.


----------



## Trinitybayrat

CV count me in!!!!!!!!! First race in 7 months, and first race with the ebuggy.


----------



## kjam22

what brand(s) of fuel do you sell at vertigo?


----------



## cjtamu

Sweet! Tim is coming to play and Griz is coming to shoot vid! Derrick, let CV sign me up and I'll pay up soon as I get there. Going to be right around 2:30 give or take when I get there from the wedding, and I don't want to miss the first round or make you do last minute entries.


----------



## JustinK

kjam22 said:


> what brand(s) of fuel do you sell at vertigo?


I think they have rocket science


----------



## Labrat99

kjam22 said:


> what brand(s) of fuel do you sell at vertigo?


Derek or Jerry will probably respond, but I'm pretty sure the only brand they currently carry is Rocket Science.


----------



## kstoracing

Correct, they just carry the Rocket.


----------



## jep527

We have rocket science. Track looks great the best in a long time. Been working all day on it be here early to see how good it looks before y'all blow it out lol. Can't wait. See y'all in the morning.


----------



## Verti goat

cjtamu said:


> Sweet! Tim is coming to play and Griz is coming to shoot vid! Derrick, let CV sign me up and I'll pay up soon as I get there. Going to be right around 2:30 give or take when I get there from the wedding, and I don't want to miss the first round or make you do last minute entries.


No prob Chris...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

The sun is out my friends! The small front of rain that was moving through is WELL past us now!

Bring the sunblock today fellas!


----------



## jep527

Track is good. Come on out. Might have to water the track soon.


----------



## griz

*Had a blast*

Great day of racing for me. Other than the two big wrecks causing me to get back about 2 hours later than I thought it was all good. I've been capturing the tapes and it looks like the tripod deal works just fine. Nice and sharp too. I'm heading for some sack time. By the time I get up tomorrow they will be captured and I can start editing some video.

I'll be back. Whenever Zack is off so he can race I plan on shooting it. The drive is a little long but I need a change of scene anyways. Going to the same tracks every weekend gets boring. River Track next.

Griz


----------



## jasonwipf

Fun race! And good job to some strong racing in the E-Buggy A-Main by Rob T., Jordan R. & Jason R. I thought these new E-buggy racers did a great job!


----------



## Verti goat

Thanks for coming out Griz, we're looking forward to seeing some of your quality video of our track!

Wow, what a day!! You racers were just AWESOME. I can't believe how smoothly the race went. It couldn't have happened without such a great group or racers. It was nice to be done right around 11. Facility looks great this morning, so thanks for using the trash cans. Track held up pretty good and doesn't look too bad today; nowhere near as blown out as the first HARC race. OMG, E-Buggy was huge and is growing exponentially! Come on Mugen MBX-6E....

I have posted the results from yesterdays race on our website www.vertigoraceway.com under the results section. I've also posted our upcoming races for May. We are schedule for our first club race next Saturday at noon, then every other weekend to work around HARC at The River Track next month. Keep an eye out at www.houstonarearc.com for your updated points in the series.

There were two folding step stools left on the driver stand, let us know if one is yours.

Congrats to all the winners, it was some tight racing. Payout $$ was not collected by Chuck or Shawn. Track is open today for those of you that missed racing yesterday or for those of you that just need more practice....LOL (including me).


----------



## sunkenmetal

Had a blast at the race yesterday. Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

HUGE thanks again to Derrick and Jerry and their crew........very fun and professional outfit!

We had 91 entries yesterday, and still managed to get done in nearly 8 hours......good job guys, and thanks to all the racers for being prepared and getting out there to marshall after your race.

Man.....I've got a sunburn! And I even used plenty of sunblock.........guess it just sweated off...........and to think we were worried about rain!

19 E-buggies and 12 4x4 SC's yesterday.......FAST growing classes, and makes for some tight racing!

Tanner and Jake had a dogfight all the way to the end in Expert 1/8 buggy..........you guys that didn't stay for the final race missed out on some clean, fast, and back-n-forth racing!

Thanks again to everyone for participating.........it made my efforts feel very worth it!

BTW, Vertigo paid out over $450 yesterday, with one person walking away with as much as $80!!! It pays to play!!!

I'll get the points done early this week, and Rusty said he can get the website up to date this week as well.

Ok.........off to clean up the cars now!


----------



## Labrat99

That was an awesome day of racing! You were right about the expert A main Courtney. I was trying hard to watch my corner, but I did notice how close and back and forth Jake and Tanner were. The one I DID get to watch all of was the battle T-Mizz and Jason Wipf had in truggy. That was a dogfight nearly the whole race and ended with T-Mizz winning by about 10 feet! Two of the best wheel to wheel races I've seen in a long time!:doowapsta

Thanks to the Vertigo crew for all the work they put in to make the day such a success.

I got some good pics of the racing, I'll try and post up a few here later and get them on the website later this week.


----------



## griz

*No problem vertigoat*

I had a great time. Nice facility friendly people. I was a little leery of the two lights at first but they put out a lot more light than I expected. And the scaffold that Zack's buddy brought by was excellent. Just about the right height for shooting the races. Lots of new faces came by to say hi. I'll be down there more often now that I have family racing there. Its a long drive for me. My wife was supposed to come but she has been feeling crappy this week so it made the driving long. But using the pod was so much easier on me that I wasn't all tried and sore after the race. I usually can't stay that long. So it worked out great. In a few more weeks when I really get used to it and hopefully have a bigger brighter monitor to use it will be even better.

I'm sure glad it all works for me. I wasn't looking forward to sitting at home on the weekends instead of being at an R/C track shooting video. I'm working on a vid right now. Don't know if I'm going to finish it before I need a nap. I'm fading fast  But anyways nap or not it will be up sometime tonight.

Griz


----------



## Hogster

Yep it was a good day. Can't wait to see some vid. Vertigo hats off to ya, good job with the track and running the event. I wish I coulda raced the nitro sportsman, still not over that. Electric ebuggy was fun and I hope I didn't **** anyone off I was more worried about crashing someone than anything. sorry for landing on Nik- i think it was you. I had lots of help from several people yesterday, thank you all. again i learned alot.

Lookin forward to next one.


----------



## jep527

Once again a great turnout with a lot of good racing. I had a blast and I'm glad the track held up good. Rob bring me that nitro so I can get it fixed right. My plan worked again b main then bump to a main for longer racing time lol. Thanks to everyone that came out and to everyone that helped with getting the track ready Friday. Thanks to cv for harc. Can't wait til the next harc race here. Maybe we will hit 100 plus.


----------



## TheTmizz

Had fun guys!! I am going to try and get out more than once every 4-5 months. Jason W is very fast in truggy. That's the second race in a row that I raced that him and I battled until the last turn. Very fun. 

See yall next time. When and where is the next HARC?


----------



## griz

*One is in the cooker*

Ok the first vid from yesterday is in the render stream now. Looks pretty good hope you racers like it. I have plenty more tape. If you didn't see your car or class don't worry. This is about 10 minutes of 2 hours worth of tape. Plenty left. I'll post a new thread with the video links in a few hours.

Griz


----------



## skillett

Thanks to harc,vertigo,and the whole racing community for the
new world of awsome people and good racing.


----------



## Harbormaster

Dont mean to be rude or anything as I know you boys are serious about this toy car stuff....but...What is a "HARC?"


----------



## nik77356

Houston Area RC. It's a series that has a race once a month at each of the 3 tracks in the Houston area.


----------



## rex cars

here is a link to the HARC website


----------



## skillett

On a windy day when you can't fish check us out,you"ll be hooked.


----------



## Whec716

Is the club race a series held only at Vertigo?



Verti goat said:


> Thanks for coming out Griz, we're looking forward to seeing some of your quality video of our track!
> 
> Wow, what a day!! You racers were just AWESOME. I can't believe how smoothly the race went. It couldn't have happened without such a great group or racers. It was nice to be done right around 11. Facility looks great this morning, so thanks for using the trash cans. Track held up pretty good and doesn't look too bad today; nowhere near as blown out as the first HARC race. OMG, E-Buggy was huge and is growing exponentially! Come on Mugen MBX-6E....
> 
> I have posted the results from yesterdays race on our website www.vertigoraceway.com under the results section. I've also posted our upcoming races for May. We are schedule for our first club race next Saturday at noon, then every other weekend to work around HARC at The River Track next month. Keep an eye out at www.houstonarearc.com for your updated points in the series.
> 
> There were two folding step stools left on the driver stand, let us know if one is yours.
> 
> Congrats to all the winners, it was some tight racing. Payout $$ was not collected by Chuck or Shawn. Track is open today for those of you that missed racing yesterday or for those of you that just need more practice....LOL (including me).


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Vertigo has their own club racing, as do each of the other tracks in town. But H.A.R.C. (Houston Area RC) is a series that has races every month, rotating each month between Mike's Hobby Shop, Vertigo Raceway, and Vertigo Raceway.


----------



## jep527

River track cv lol


----------



## Verti goat

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Vertigo has their own club racing, as do each of the other tracks in town. But H.A.R.C. (Houston Area RC) is a series that has races every month, rotating each month between Mike's Hobby Shop, Vertigo Raceway, and Vertigo Raceway.


What about River??? CV meant to put River Race Track as the third track in the point series. You can race once a month at each track in Houston in the HARC series to compete against all of Houston. At the end of the race season/year, tropheys are awarded to those with the highest standings.

On the other hand, each track has schedule club races to get your racing fix in between!! Vertigo-Saturday afternoon, River-Friday nights, and Mike's-Saturday nights. Club races are open to anybody, as are HARC races, and help keep you competitive between the series races. We are lucky to have THREE tracks in H-Town. The r/c scene is exploding here and there are many new faces joining the hobby. Check out all of the tracks, each has their own challenges and style. Great people and great fun for all of Houston


----------



## Big Phil

Hey court did the 4wheel SC rules get changed again? Someone said the main was 13min say it ain't so..


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

When I was talking with Derrick about the electric mains when he was setting them up, we were going to do 12:30 mins, and he couldn't get it to go so he set it for 13 mins. What I MEANT was for E-buggy only, but he set it up for ALL the electric classes. Nobody seemed to mind so we just went with it.

10 minutes is still the normal.

You missed some good racing Phil!!!


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> When I was talking with Derrick about the electric mains when he was setting them up, we were going to do 12:30 mins, and he couldn't get it to go so he set it for 13 mins. What I MEANT was for E-buggy only, but he set it up for ALL the electric classes. Nobody seemed to mind so we just went with it.
> 
> 10 minutes is still the normal.
> 
> You missed some good racing Phil!!!


I heard a few guys smoked there motors..13 min is to long for a 540 motor in those heavy trucks. It really sucked missing the race I'll be at the river sporting a new buggy though.


----------



## wily

Big Phil said:


> I heard a few guys smoked there motors..13 min is to long for a 540 motor in those heavy trucks. It really sucked missing the race I'll be at the river sporting a new buggy though.


Cooked mine Phil.....I touched it and it left lines on my fingers.


----------



## sunkenmetal

wily said:


> Cooked mine Phil.....I touched it and it left lines on my fingers.


Dang man that is hot!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Phil, what kind of buggy did you get?

And I don't want this sounding like I'm arguing, but I also don't want this thread sounding like the 13min main I let them run caused anyone to cook their motors either. People were thermalling all day.....even in the heats. Willy's motor didn't make it past 5-6 minutes in the A-main. Moreover, if you can't make 13mins without cooking a motor, maybe you ought to re-think your gearing or setup.

Just so we're clear.......I don't want myself for Vertigo blamed for cooking someone's motor. 

Again, don't mean to sound combative........just don't want that on my conscience. 

None-the-less, it's in the rules, and I'll tighten up on that next time.


----------



## Big Phil

wily said:


> Cooked mine Phil.....I touched it and it left lines on my fingers.


That sucks willy. If your gearing for any kind of power 10 is even hard to do let alone 13 lol. Weren't we running 7 min mains before? I put a 2650 in mine just to see how it looked if the mains are going to be 10 min I'm going to leave it on you could gear for the same power and run super cool.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

My 4x4 slash has a 2650 in it on 3S and I was telling Willy that after that 13 minute main, plus about 2 minutes of warmup, and probably a minute after time was called, my motor was only warm to the touch, and I only put back less than 2400mah in my pack! Of course, I have to turn my throttle EPA from 150 down to 90 to be able to control it or even apply full throttle at any speed without the wheels spinning!

I vote 10 minute mains for the 4x4's, because everyone is running brushless in them and even the stock RTR 3000mah traxxas NIMH pack will make that much!

The 2wd is a different story......lots of people running stock motors and of course they're super in-effecient (relative to brushless).

Electrics/batteries are changing in power/technology/price at a rapid pace right now (seemingly by the month!), so bear with me as we expiriment with the run-times a little. The 4x4 SC and E-buggy classes are new, and will take a little fine-tuning and expirimentation. We should have it locked down and figured out by next season.


----------



## itsnathan

Congrats to Tanner and Jake! They left me behind by half a lap the whole race and I could never catch up because Mizz was up my rear the whole time and I was paying attention to him not passing me lol but great race over all there was a battle for 1st and 2nd and for 3rd and 4th, VERY close and i mean close racing the whole day! ahha


----------



## itsnathan

TheTmizz said:


> Had fun guys!! I am going to try and get out more than once every 4-5 months. Jason W is very fast in truggy. That's the second race in a row that I raced that him and I battled until the last turn. Very fun.
> 
> See yall next time. When and where is the next HARC?


 I wish i got to battle with you the entire race my new team mate haha!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Dangit! Just looking over the results and I KNEW I had only gotten lapped once by Earl and Jason during the 4x4SC A-Main!!!!!!! My transponder stopped counting after lap 7!!!! Chit!!!

CHUCK.........I would have had you man! I think I'm going to try one of those Hyper 10SC's and I'm coming for you next time Jankei!!!!!!!


----------



## B4Maz

Great racing guys. I had a lot of fun. This is 2/2 for me now that I haven't finished a HARC race because I broke. Good Times!

I qualified 4th and had a terrible start. At the end of the first lap I was last. Worked my way up to 3rd and 4th and battled it out with Jordan and Rob. Then I broke a steering rod end with about 1 minute to go. 

I saw the results posted on the vertigo site last night and now they're not there. Derrick did a great job announcing and everything ran smooth and quick.

I have to apologize to whomever was running a red bodied car. I tapped them coming onto the straight and spun them out. CV was that you?


----------



## cjtamu

Had a great time Saturday. Good seeing Tmizz and Tim again, and who can forget The River Crew and their fireworks LOL? That was a great race b/w Tanner and Jake, one of the best I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Yeah Nick, that was me but no worries at all........I found my groove and ran consistent for the B-main, but never found it again in the A-main and got lapped several times. So you bumping me was the least of my troubles!

Did your ESC/Motor ever thermal again like it did during the heats?


----------



## wily

Big Phil said:


> That sucks willy. If your gearing for any kind of power 10 is even hard to do let alone 13 lol. Weren't we running 7 min mains before? I put a 2650 in mine just to see how it looked if the mains are going to be 10 min I'm going to leave it on you could gear for the same power and run super cool.


The cc5700 is known for getting hot. I wasnt surprised actually.....I ran the snot out of it!


----------



## B4Maz

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Did your ESC/Motor ever thermal again like it did during the heats?


No. I adjusted the MMM for a 12v cutoff instead of using auto-lipo. Im using 4s so 12v is 3v/cell which is ok. My electronics worked great, but my car broke. LOL :headknock


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

yes....I'm not sold on the "Auto-Lipo" settings in any of the Mamba ESC's..........I have seen them cause ALL kinds of strange problems.


----------



## Hogster

Nick did that happen at the end of the front straight were you broke. I think me and you were tight there hope i didn't get into you. i saw a car fly into the wall. coulda been a different race too cant really remember. If I got into you sorry. but I was just takin it easy then all of sudden you were on me for a few laps so I started racing harder then i wrecked and had to catch back up. that was fun, again sorry If I wrecked you. 
i know during that race and mainly the heats when I got the inside on someone or where it was tight and if mine and someone elses car got into each other i heard some groans but ofcourse I was thinking I had the inside line so no worries but I'm not really sure what to do in that position. If someone goes a little wide do i have the right to cut in front and take away there line? I'm not saying I was out running people over cause i wasn't. Just wanna race clean. while i watched the experts I could see them taking others lines when someone went a little wide.
rob


----------



## Merdith

*Great race guys....*

I really enjoyed the sportsmanship on saturday. Everyone raced hard and drove pretty clean. I had a pretty good race in the A main. Tmizzle and Nathan were fun to race, Nathan got 3rd place 2 seconds ahead of me, I guess I'm not that slow huh, but Jake and Tanner burned off on us, great race guys. Most everyone finished the race too, that makes a great race.....I love that triple jump.

By the way the vertigo crew did a great job with the race. I knew where I was during the main, thank you so much.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Rob, 

If you're in front and someone is trying to pass you, you are free to hold your line. However, if someone is obviously passing you, don't scoot over and take a different line just to block them.

If you're in the back and trying to pass someone, it's you're responsibilty to pick a line that you think will get you past them and take it. If it means going up the inside and doing a little block pass, you can do it, but you must do it without hitting them or forcing them into a pipe. If you're driving hard up the inside and you block pass them and force them off the track or into a pipe or bump them and spin them out, then that's not cool.

Don't be afraid to be a little aggressive, but if you get aggressive at the expense of wrecking someone, then that's not doing it right. 

There is no shame or fault in out-braking someone, turning tighter, and getting on the gas faster than someone...........they may not like it, but as long as you don't cause them to wreck, then that's racing!


----------



## Guest

Sounds like i missed alot of fun with the new buggy coming in friday night just really wasnt enough time to get it build and set up and then make the race.


----------



## B4Maz

Hogster said:


> Nick did that happen at the end of the front straight were you broke. I think me and you were tight there hope i didn't get into you. i saw a car fly into the wall. coulda been a different race too cant really remember. If I got into you sorry. but I was just takin it easy then all of sudden you were on me for a few laps so I started racing harder then i wrecked and had to catch back up. that was fun, again sorry If I wrecked you.
> 
> rob


I think it was me and you. You and I came off the triple (i doubled-singled, you tripled) and we landed and as we were coming around the sweeper i tapped you and thats when I noticed my steering was gone. I think it broke when I landed from the triple jump and thats how I ran into you. Then I was going down the straight and tried to turn. My car just kept going straight and thats how I slammed the wall at the end of the straight. Not your fault. It was a fun/close race.


----------



## Hogster

Thanks Cv, sounds good and I "tried" to do just that. If I do or did something wrong I hope someone will tell me. I wont fly into someone going into a turn thats for sure but I do land on them, lol (Nick- one of the heats). 

Yea I didn't get to do much racing against anyone except Nick in the ebuggy main. at first I did then i think everyone wrecked at once or something, except Jason and Earl with the yellow shades- couldn't catch those guys and if i tried i woulda ended up wrecken more.

I'm wearing a hair net around my ears next race. A bug flew in my left ear mid way in race. Not sure if it ever left either! 

Oh yea Jerry you met your goal for this race!! Good Job


----------



## cjtamu

Nathan, can't send you a PM, guess you haven't been on the forum long enough. These are the hexes I was talking about. The trick is supposed to be to run them on the rear only. Haven't tried them, but I most of the team drivers were supposed to be running them on the 1.0. 
http://losi.com/Products/Features.aspx?ProdId=LOSA3532


----------



## Earl_Sparky

Great race guys!!
Next time I will get a little more practice in before the race. Only one battery pack for practice just won’t do it! The E-buggy class is getting really fast!! It was good to get some run time on normal dirt. I will be back out to Vertigo SOON!!


----------



## fast1970

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Rob,
> 
> If you're in front and someone is trying to pass you, you are free to hold your line. However, if someone is obviously passing you, don't scoot over and take a different line just to block them.
> 
> If you're in the back and trying to pass someone, it's you're responsibilty to pick a line that you think will get you past them and take it. If it means going up the inside and doing a little block pass, you can do it, but you must do it without hitting them or forcing them into a pipe. If you're driving hard up the inside and you block pass them and force them off the track or into a pipe or bump them and spin them out, then that's not cool.
> 
> Don't be afraid to be a little aggressive, but if you get aggressive at the expense of wrecking someone, then that's not doing it right.
> 
> There is no shame or fault in out-braking someone, turning tighter, and getting on the gas faster than someone...........they may not like it, but as long as you don't cause them to wreck, then that's racing!


Yep, well said, it is a race, you should be polite, at all times, if you have the line, hold it, if you are faster, pass, There was a comment some here about a pass in the tripple, someone doubled and got landed on by the car in back, well, if you are slow, and get caught in the air, so wie so, (thats how it is) Just run your race, don't do somtin that would **** you off, and run your race, if you know it was "bad" or would upset you, whatver you did, then respect the racer, wait, and beat them in the next turn. If you must win, at the demise of other racers, get a bike or a 1:1 car..them folks play dirty....


----------



## itsnathan

cjtamu said:


> Nathan, can't send you a PM, guess you haven't been on the forum long enough. These are the hexes I was talking about. The trick is supposed to be to run them on the rear only. Haven't tried them, but I most of the team drivers were supposed to be running them on the 1.0.
> http://losi.com/Products/Features.aspx?ProdId=LOSA3532


 i see, do you know if they run them on the 2.0? they might already be stock on the 2, not sure....


----------



## jasonwipf

Courtney Vaughan said:


> yes....I'm not sold on the "Auto-Lipo" settings in any of the Mamba ESC's..........I have seen them cause ALL kinds of strange problems.


Whats sorts of problems you getting CV?


----------



## skillett

itsnathan said:


> i see, do you know if they run them on the 2.0? they might already be stock on the 2, not sure....


 If you find out let me know.:bounce:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

jasonwipf said:


> Whats sorts of problems you getting CV?


One example is that in a 2wd slash that was all modded out, it was making the servo go in/out of operation. Switched it to the correct setting (instead of auto-lipo) and viola!


----------



## JANKEII

If you finished you should have beat me CV. my car stop working about 3/4 of the way through. Not sure what the problem is yet. Anyways, had a great time with the new class.
Thanks


Courtney Vaughan said:


> Dangit! Just looking over the results and I KNEW I had only gotten lapped once by Earl and Jason during the 4x4SC A-Main!!!!!!! My transponder stopped counting after lap 7!!!! Chit!!!
> 
> CHUCK.........I would have had you man! I think I'm going to try one of those Hyper 10SC's and I'm coming for you next time Jankei!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

that's what I thought! I actually only had about 2 bad laps, and the rest were nice and smooth and no issues........finished and called me done. I only got lapped once by two people. 

Oh well. I wonder if I had my transponder too high in the truck? It worked through all the heats...........

It was just for fun anyways, so no worries...............


----------



## cjtamu

itsnathan said:


> i see, do you know if they run them on the 2.0? they might already be stock on the 2, not sure....


Geez, why don't you and Skillett make me do all the legwork LOL? I don't think they're stock on the 2.0. The exploded view shows the LOSA3530, which is the standard width axles. They'll be bronze colored, the wide ones are black. Not sure if guys are still running them on the 2.0 since it was supposed to be a little wider than the 1.0? Check on the Losi forum. If I buy a set I'll sell you a pair, since I only need 2.


----------



## itsnathan

cjtamu said:


> Geez, why don't you and Skillett make me do all the legwork LOL? I don't think they're stock on the 2.0. The exploded view shows the LOSA3530, which is the standard width axles. They'll be bronze colored, the wide ones are black. Not sure if guys are still running them on the 2.0 since it was supposed to be a little wider than the 1.0? Check on the Losi forum. If I buy a set I'll sell you a pair, since I only need 2.


 sounds good! and ya ill do some research!


----------

